# I am looking for a Maltese in California



## maria212 (Mar 1, 2021)

Hello,
I am looking to adopt a maltese puppy I live in California so if anyone has or know if anyone who has maltese puppy for sale can you reply to me back,
thank you,


----------



## Whitefairy maltese (Mar 2, 2021)

Follow this Instagram. Great looking Maltese there @pure_maltese_world


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

One of these ads advertise "toy & tea-cup maltese"----heads up here---I would avoid any such ads.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Take a look at tha AMA breeders list Breeder Referral by State | American Maltese Association also the AMA rescue is very active in the state.


----------



## Lark (May 7, 2020)

maria212 said:


> Hello,
> I am looking to adopt a maltese puppy I live in California so if anyone has or know if anyone who has maltese puppy for sale can you reply to me back,
> thank you,





maria212 said:


> Hello,
> I am looking to adopt a maltese puppy I live in California so if anyone has or know if anyone who has maltese puppy for sale can you reply to me back,
> thank you,





maria212 said:


> Hello,
> I am looking to adopt a maltese puppy I live in California so if anyone has or know if anyone who has maltese puppy for sale can you reply to me back,
> thank you,


Try Hollywood Maltese; they have some puppies now. The breeder is in Arizona, so you may have to travel, but it is worth it; they have fabulous dogs. I have one, and he is perfect. I made the effort to go to Arizona and I am glad I did.


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

maria212 said:


> Hello,
> I am looking to adopt a maltese puppy I live in California so if anyone has or know if anyone who has maltese puppy for sale can you reply to me back,
> thank you,


Not a puppy, but there is an adorable female maltese available through American Maltese Association. I believe she's up in northern California. If I could get another dog, I'd certainly take her. She's beautiful and fully trained.

Lainie


----------

